# Rios em Paços de Ferreira - 160 mm em 24h



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2016 às 10:33)

Deixo aqui imagens do estado dos 3 rios em Paços de Ferreira do dia 10 de Janeiro 2016.
Neste dia registei na minha estação 162,3 mm, um valor que é recorde desde 2010, ano em que comecei registos regulares da precipitação.
O planalto da Chã de Ferreira é conhecido desde há muito pela elevada precipitação e pela abundância de água.
Por cá, para além de ribeiros e regatos, linhas de água de pequenos vales, há também 3 rios para os quais flui praticamente toda a água do concelho (cerca de 95%).
São eles o Rio Ferreira (no qual desaguam os restantes rios) que recebe as águas da zona Este e Sudeste, o rio Carvalhosa que recebe as águas da zona Nordeste e central do concelho, e o rio Eiriz que recebe as águas provenientes da zona Norte, Noroeste e Oeste.
A confluência destes 3 rios faz-se na zona sul do concelho, embocando toda a água destes. Após isto ainda recebe água da zona mais a Sul e Sudoeste.
As imagens foram captadas ao final da tarde, numa altura de menor precipitação (e muito baixa luminosidade).
O maior caudal dos rios deu-se ao início da manhã, altura em que alguns estragos se sentiram.
O muro de sustentação do terreno de uma serração levou a que muitos troncos (alguns com 1 metro de diâmetro) fossem levados pela corrente - não sei o paradeiro...


*Rio Eiriz*, na freguesia de Meixomil, a cerca de 150 metros de distância da estação.
O tronco\raiz no meio da estrada foi ali deixado pela corrente mais forte da manhã, altura em que a estrada esteve fechada ao trânsito.


*Rio Carvalhosa*, na freguesia de Carvalhosa e na de Paços de Ferreira respectivamente.


Condições muito difíceis pela chuva e vento nesta altura...


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2016 às 21:53)

*Rio Ferreira* junto ao Parque da Cidade de Paços de Ferreira.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jan 2016 às 22:28)

Deixo aqui os restantes vídeos deste dia até certo ponto "memorável"...

Rio Ferreira, na freguesia de Arreigada, já após a junção dos 3 rios do concelho:

Aqui o Rio Ferreira, já no concelho de Paredes, freguesia de Lordelo, logo após o término do concelho de Paços de Ferreira.
Trata-se de uma zona com um declive relativamente acentuado mas curto, numa espécie de "canhão", tornando o fluxo de água mais rápido (e barulhento...):

P.S.: peço desculpa pelas imagens estarem um pouco escuras, mas o facto de se tratar de um fim de tarde, num dia muito cinzento\escuro e de estar a chover não me permitiu usar uma máquina melhor (mas mais sujeita a molhar corpo e lente não impermeáveis).


----------

